# New Member and wanting to move



## Bec81 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi all,

I have decided that 2016 is the year I am going to tick working abroad off my bucket list.

I think I have read everything I can read about Visa's. I don't have a bachelors degree, still currently undertaking my Masters, and have a bunch of industry certificates.

I have over 12 years of experience in the IT industry, but worried that America is more about degrees.

I'm trying to find someone who can help mould my current resume's into something that is more aimed at the US market. 

My cover letter that I have sent out with some jobs I have applied for talks about the e3 visa in the hopes that they are not aware and see it as a bonus.


Any tips on what I can do to find a company willing to sponsor, so I can make my dreams come true.


----------



## mbj (Jan 27, 2016)

I am in NYC on an E3 working for a tech company. You need to explain that its the same as a TN Visa but for Australians. My employer didn't know what it was, but asked their immigration attorney and it was a non issue - it costs them nothing. 
With 12 years+ in the industry you should qualify for an E3, get an equivalency done based on your resume by a US firm - need to state you have the equivalent of a US Bachelors degree or higher. However If you have no Bachelor's but are doing Masters, you should have a grad certificate? Its considered higher than a Bachelors degree (as its graduate, not undergrad), E3 Visa requires bachelors or higher. I was in similar boat, just finished my masters and was awaiting graduation, again was not an issue.

What do you do in IT? Where are you looking to work?


----------



## Bec81 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi MBJ,

Thanks for the reply. No Grad cert just yet, I qualified for direct entry into my Masters because of my work history.

I'm currently working in ITSM Consulting/ Operational management/ Managed Services type jobs.

I have had a bit of a play with my resume and given the job titles more of an American flavour.

I have had a few bites, but as soon as i mention visa the communication stops.

I did just have my first interview this morning, although they seemed to have overlooked the part where I said I was not currently eligible to work there currently, so a few flurried emails back and forth at 4am this morning with info around the E3, they were happy to continue with the interview.

I'm hoping this is the foot in the door I need.

I have printed off my W7 form and need to get some certified copies of my documents and then need to get a bank account open.

I'm not fussed on location, I'll be happy with anywhere.


----------



## mbj (Jan 27, 2016)

i would recommend getting an education / work experience equivalency. PM me your details if you like and I would be happy to help you where I can.


----------



## Bec81 (Jan 8, 2016)

That would be fantastic.

Although seems community rules require 5 good posts before getting access to the PM system..

So I will find something to contribute too.

Do you mind if I ask you some questions...

Did you apply whilst here in Oz or did you head over on a ETSA and then apply?

If you went across, how long would you recommend is a good stint to be able to apply for jobs etc?

Is it better to stay in the bigger cities such as LA or NYC or better to travel to the IT hubs?

Any bones or leads you can throw me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mbj (Jan 27, 2016)

I applied from Oz and I did phone calls and Skype interview. I recommend starting with larger companies, as they will generally have an immigration attorney who can advise them on the visa. In terms of coming over for interviews, its not going to hurt, but I don't think its 100% necessary, I would try without first. Your first E3 has to be issued in Australia anyway, I will be going through a renewal later in the year so I can tell you how that goes then 

It doesn't really matter where you look, so long as the company is large enough to have an immigration attorney. Not that they need one, just it makes it a lot easier as no one has ever heard of E3.


----------



## Bec81 (Jan 8, 2016)

How long from applying to actually landing a role???

Also is your job contract or Perm??

The interview I went for this morning was for a Perm role, so a bit worried the E3 might get knocked back, but the HR department seem to be easily directed into what needs to happen, so thinking if I'm successful, I'll get them to fill out the from to dates for the position on the LDA form.

Bit of a pay cut (c60k), but cost of living over there seems to be a lot cheaper than here, so I think it should be doable.

Did you ship your things over or cull and get everything once there?

got any jobs going  haha


----------



## mbj (Jan 27, 2016)

Perm is fine as you have extension available. I am perm not contract, contract could cause issues if it was for less than 2 years. 

I took a pay rise to come over, if you're going to NY or SF then don't take a pay cut of any sort, you will need more money for rent. 
I put my stuff in storage in a friends shed and bought all new furniture etc over here.

The process from interview to job offer was about 4 weeks. Then another 2 weeks to organise the visa paperwork and get the visa in my passport. 

Yes my work has open positions. If you send me your resume (when you can) I can take a look and see if you fit into any of the roles.


----------



## Bec81 (Jan 8, 2016)

good to know about Perm vs Contract.

Daunting about the pays over there.. Some states they pay IT managers 50k others upto 160k.
I don't know if I will have much bargaining power as I don't have a technical specialist skill, more Operational management of Managed Services across Federal and Private enterprise from Bid through to BAU.

It's a bit weird being able to pick and choose my role and name my price here, but worried I'll end up living off wendy's nuggets over there, lol.

Ahh good old storage.... Will start doing my cull now as prep so I can just go.

That is a fairly good turn around time...


Only two more messages till I can send you a PM.


----------



## Bec81 (Jan 8, 2016)

Ohh also more questions.

Medical insurance. How does it compare to over here, did you cancel you oz insurance?

I've got a pretty sweet deal with Bupa with corporate benefits from working at Telstra, but dont want to maintain two lots if possible.

Is there out of pocket over there or is everything covered within reason?


----------



## joebro (Mar 19, 2016)

*Itsm*

Hi, 

I'm really interested in how you have been getting on with your job applications. I've been working as an IT Transition Manager in the UK - prior to that I was doing Incident Management. 

I should be getting a spouse VISA soon and I will be moving to San Francisco. I'm concerned that the jobs will require technical skills and that my expertise won't be relevant. So I'd be interested to know how your job search has gone so far? What do they think of your non-technical background?

Cheers,
Joe.


----------



## Bec81 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Jo,

I do have a bit of technical background as before moving into the Management and ITSM space I was Service Desk/ Sys Admin.

From my one interview so far for an Ops Management role, I was asked a few technical questions which I was able to answer and qualified that my answers was from my Sys Admin days and from my management of staff who use the technologies on a day to day basis.

I am finding that in a lot of the PD's for management roles, they are requesting a fair amount of technical experience, which is quite different here in Australia. Here our SME's and techs are the ones with the technical experience and I leverage from them, as in the Senior positions over here the experience isn't required.

So I'm finding it a bit hit and miss, or perhaps my role and skill set is called something different in the US. I have amended my resume to include job titles that are more in line with the roles that are advertised that suit my skill set.


I have been doing lot of transition management of late here at home, and actually haven't really searched against that job title, as there is not a career path that I can see from continuing in the transition Management space.


Doing transition and Incident management will give you a lot of technical understanding, just not the hands on experience that I am seeing is being requested. Good luck with your search and happy to be a bouncing board for ideas solutions etc.


----------

